# Worms of some type?



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yup, I feel stupid asking this one, but hey.. I gotta know! Sunday one week ago, I noticed one of my bettas had a funky multi-stranded poop hanging out of him.. I was a little concerned but he pooped it and it didnt happen again... Well today here we have it again. Is this worms or is my betta having ummmm other problems? He acts fine and he is eating. He has just finished a round of maracyn because his fins kept getting blood tinged. He has a little salt in his water as well. Anyone know?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks like camallanus worms to me, although I could be wrong. You should be able to do a google search and come up with lots of info.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

my betta does that too, I think its just bloodworm 'shells'.....


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

After accosting many a vet, I finally found one that would look at it and she felt it was indeed a parasite of some sort but didn't know what. So we are going with the camallanus diagnosis. I also spotted several similar things laying on the bottom of a couple other betta tanks so I guess its going around  I couldn't find Levamisole locally so I ordered some online yesterday. Hopefully it will get here in time to help. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok my levamisole came today... can someone help me figure the proper dosage out? I found this recommendation 



> Levacide (levamisole hydrochloride), a cattle wormer, has proven effective against Camallanus worms. Charles has levamisole hydrochloride available in 5 gram packets. Dissolve in 3 oz. of water to make a 5% solution; 2 ml of this will treat 2 gallons of tank water. A 5 gm packet is enough to treat 100 gals. of tank water. Use is straightforward: dose the tank, then 24 hours later do a complete water change, vacuuming the gravel to remove any remaining larvae.


 from this site - http://www.cincikillies.org/Camallanus.htm 

The bottle came and it says it contains 18.15 grams of levamisole hydrochloride activity. Then, the bottle says to add 500mL water to the bottle to prepare the solution.

Sooooo umm should I just split the powder 3 ways (remove a pinch from each pile) and then mix a pile in 3oz water.... or should I follow the directions on the bottle and then dilute some other way.... heeeelp  I can't wrap my brain around it lol.. Im inclined just to split the powder heheh Any of you math gurus out there want to lend a hand?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I would call the vet you talked to! Talk about confussing instructions! 

Sorry I couldn't help more. 

Kathy


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Levamisole is a royal pain. I figured you or your vet knew how to use it since you went with it instead of Praziquantel, which is why I didn't mention Prazi when I read this the first time.
Don't mix Lev or Prazi with anything else during treatment.

Follow the directions on the bottle. When it says "activity" like that it means the formula isn't quite the standard, so follow the directions given for that formula.


----------

